# Turnips?



## Nakita (15 January 2011)

Hi there  

Was wondering if anyone feeds their horses turnips? And how you feed them to them? 
I was thinking of putting full turnips in my guys stables this evening for them to kivk about & eat ... that's if they like them ... Lol.

Any other fruit & veg or treats your horses like ?


----------



## Chestnut mare (15 January 2011)

Yea I've fed turnips usually cut up unless they are big ones so they don't get stuck! She also enjoys apples,carrots, swedes and parsnips! Has also has the odd half a banana lol x


----------



## christi (15 January 2011)

I just put the whole turnip on the floor and its gone in a few minutes my horse makes short work of it lol !
my horse also Loves bananas , she would knock you over for 1 !


----------



## benson21 (15 January 2011)

Donovans favourite at the moment is swede.  I put a hole right the way through it then hang it on a likit hanger.  Gone in a few minutes!


----------



## only_me (15 January 2011)

Yep, all our horse's love them 

Keeps them entertained for a while anyway


----------



## Happy Hunter (15 January 2011)

Oh yes! My horse will flatten anything / anyone to get to a turnip or swede!!!
Cheaper and less sugar than a lickit!!!

One large swede or a turnip every 10 days or so does my girl well - (she can have more when she learns to canter properly in the school!!!)


----------

